# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: کمک در حل پروژه

## saman95

سلام دوستان 
تو پروژه دانشگاهم گیر کردم می خوام به وسیله توربو C++‎ یه برنامه بنویسم که شکل یه ماشین ساده رو برام تو خروجی ترسیم کنه
ولی تا حالا با رسم اشکال کار نکردم 
میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------

